# Farm Census



## CrazyCabrito (Dec 31, 2012)

Are there any opinions on this farm census thing that we are supposed to be filling out?

It asks a lot of questions that we aren't sure that we want to answer... Any thoughts?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I say do it. You're not hiding anything that they don't know about anyway. Took me 15 mins. It will not cone back to haunt you or get taxed on or anything like that.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I forgot all about this- guess I better get it mailed in! Just another way the government intrudes in our lives! lol
I finally got all my goats ADGA registered- then suddenly, the census appeared in my mailbox! I thought it was 
because of the registrations.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

People were talking about this recently on another thread. If I understood one correctly it was a must to fill it out. I do agree it's big brother theory though.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> I finally got all my goats ADGA registered- then suddenly, the census appeared in my mailbox! I thought it was
> because of the registrations.


 It is, because you're ADGA number is now your federal Scapies ID number.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

What farm census survey?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is to monitor the numbers of crops or livestock ect. 

If you don't want to mail it in. There is a website address on it, to do it online. 

Yes, it needs to be filled out.


----------

